# Harbor Freight 25% Coupon good Easter Sunday



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

Harbor Freight has a one day only coupon good for 25% off one item.
Good for Easter Sunday.

Coupon Display

Mike


----------

